# NS stick looks pretty damn awesome..



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2010)

Im sure many of you are aware of the chapman stick, but the NS stick looks like the perfect medium of not going completely touchstyle, still being able to pluck/pick, but has tapping also..

Anyways, figured I would show a video that is pretty damn inspiring to me, makes me want one badly. The half-fretless is amazing too, but I think thats a bit over my head at this point. Maybe in the future though!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2010)

Those NS Sticks are pretty awesome.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 27, 2010)

Amazing instrument, and composition. Thanks!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2010)

yeh, since I cant decide weither I want to focus 95% of my efforts on bass or on guitar, I think im going to get a Krappy touchstyle NSstick copy. Should be the perfect medium, and would work GREAT for my trio project I want to do (me on stick, piano and drums)


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those NS Sticks are pretty awesome.


 


synrgy said:


> Amazing instrument, and composition. Thanks!


 


If I was even remotely decent with two-handed tapping, I'd get this over any other stick.

... aside from my own, of course.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 27, 2010)

well Josh if I get one, ill let you try it out next time im in Halifax =] Actually hoping to move back to halifax by 2012, thats the goal.. Moncton blows.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the main problems I saw with the chapman stick was the limitations that come with the tapping-only usage.... looks like the NS might solve a few of those! 
I'd love to hear it in different musical contexts though, since almost all the pieces with a chapman stick I find are usually those soothing and relaxing pieces... and I'd like to see someone taking it somewhere else (Like Tony Levin in LTE for example)


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 28, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> 2012


 


Ignore the farting, it was the best I could do.


----------



## jaco815 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would love to get one if I had 2k to chuck away. Incredible tones. But I digest.......


----------



## Variant (Oct 7, 2010)

Ned Steinberger + Emmett Chapman + eight string bass scale + fretless + fretted + awesome player = epic amounts of epic.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 15, 2010)

Skyblue said:


> One of the main problems I saw with the chapman stick was the limitations that come with the tapping-only usage.... looks like the NS might solve a few of those!
> I'd love to hear it in different musical contexts though, since almost all the pieces with a chapman stick I find are usually those soothing and relaxing pieces... and I'd like to see someone taking it somewhere else (Like Tony Levin in LTE for example)



Exactly. It does almost everything, but there is one thing I'll miss if I go for a NS stick type.. Due to the string spacing, I doubt you can get much of a good guitar "chuggy" metal powerchord sound going. It might be possible, but it wouldnt be as tight/fast/solid as a normal guitar obviously..

Ahh, the limitations of trying to meld a guitar and bass into one, and trying to get it to do everything you want =[ Never ending battle for me. I'll keep thinking about it, but I dont want to compromise. I could alternately just equip a 8 string guitar with two MIDI pickups, using a sub-octave effect on the bottom 4 strings to get them in bass range, but im sure that wouldnt sound as good as a real 34+ scale bass, but might be the best compromise to still be able to play guitar rhythm + soloing + basslines on one instrument..


----------

